# MachFive 3 owners to contact MOTU and UVI re Falcon upgrade/crossgrade options.



## Udo (Oct 28, 2015)

Already mentioned this in the Falcon thread, but decided to make it a separate thread to encourage MachFive owners to join the campaign

As a MachFive 3 owner, I immediately contacted both MOTU and UVI when I read about Falcon yesterday.

Asked both if the Falcon features will flow through to MOTU as an upgrade for their MachFive.

Asked UVI if they will offer a special intro price for MachFive 3 owners.

I suggest all MachFive owners join the campaign!


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 29, 2015)

Falcon features won't flow to MF3 very likely. UVI stands alone now, it's their engine. MOTU will have to find another contractor if they want to keep MF updated, but seeing as it's all UVI code, there could be legal implications...


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 29, 2015)

It's UVI code, so they will keep it as Falcon going forward. It seems that their contract with MOTU has ended and UVI is not obligated to make any more MF3 updates.


----------



## Udo (Oct 29, 2015)

I still think MF3 owners should contact at least UVI. Falcon contains many features that appear to be identical to MF3's, so I think there's a possibility that some crossgrade option will be provided (maybe UVI has bought the MF3 code  ).


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 29, 2015)

No, UVI didn't buy MF3 code, I don't think - UVI did all versions of MachFive historically, MOTU just licensed it out and branded it. The deal seems to be over, so MF code is now consequently UVI's IP.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 29, 2015)

All of which makes sense from a business perspective, but from a user perspective this leaves us MachFive owners in a pretty stupid position from what I can tell.

MOTU has no incentive to help us crossgrade, and no real ability to update MF, and as far as UVI is concerned this is a newly launched product so they can ignore any MF loyalty.


----------



## woodsdenis (Oct 29, 2015)

EvilDragon said:


> No, UVI didn't buy MF3 code, I don't think - UVI did all versions of MachFive historically, MOTU just licensed it out and branded it. The deal seems to be over, so MF code is now consequently UVI's IP.



Although the engine is UVI surely MOTU licensed it and then did slightly more than brand it ? In the same way that Spectrasonics used UVI for Atmosphere and Trilogy. I am just surmising as there has been no update to M3 for ages and recently UVI libraries didn't work in M3, so whatever MOTU did or didn't do made them incompatible.


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 29, 2015)

I stopped using M5 about 5 years ago, It wasn't working well for me, I love the ease of interface and was my 1st choice for building custom instruments. I frequently used it like a utility hitter, Just adding in project specific stuff. I am all Kontakt now..


----------



## Udo (Oct 31, 2015)

Received a formal response from MOTU: "MOTU has not announced any pending update for MachFive 3 *at this time*". Still not conclusive.

Apart from an automated response re receipt of my query, only a general generic statement from UVI so far, saying special deal(s) will be announced early next week.

Frankly, that's only fair, considering that *MachFive 3 owners indirectly paid for the development of a substantial part of what is now UVI FALCON!*


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 31, 2015)

reddognoyz said:


> I stopped using M5 about 5 years ago, It wasn't working well for me, I love the ease of interface and was my 1st choice for building custom instruments. I frequently used it like a utility hitter, Just adding in project specific stuff. I am all Kontakt now..


You need to share your secret- how you managed to port recent EW libraries into Kontakt...


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 31, 2015)

Btw- I ported my version 1 Mach Five samples into Kontakt quite a while ago- worked well.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 1, 2015)

I use MachFive3 for granular and stretching. I also have Halion 5. Do I really need to jump over to Falcon? Will there be a crossgrade?


----------



## jules (Nov 1, 2015)

Uvi told they'll take care of machfive owners during next week and find a solution for everyone.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 1, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> You need to share your secret- how you managed to port recent EW libraries into Kontakt...



I recorded each note into my dictation recorder then put them in my ensonic mirage before porting over. : )

I meant all Kontakt for custom sampling/manipulating. I use plenty of Play Libs as well. 

I have EWQLSO Plat+ in Kontakt and use it there rather than in Play. I load in the mic positions in Kontakt and put them on the same midi channel and balance them using the main level knob, (not the cc7 volume knob). 

I have a homemade crossfade Brass patch from an earlier version of ewqlso, ( the full brass and ww patches were eliminated in later incarnations) that I use ALL the time.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 1, 2015)

I watched Simon Stockhausen's vid on Falcon. It seems to have a lot of the granular features of Halion 5 with the multiple grains, etc. Of course all 'granulators' have a sound so I'm eager to have Falcon.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 1, 2015)

reddognoyz said:


> I recorded each note into my dictation recorder then put them in my ensonic mirage before porting over. : )
> 
> I should be clearer on this. : ) I have Both Play and Kontakt versions of the EWQLSO. I own both licenses so I have them installed on different systems. I have a couple of custom patches I programmed in Kontakt. Other than those patches the Play version runs flawlessly and with a little less muss and fuss due to the mic positions.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 1, 2015)

Ot, sorry-

EWQLSO really was amazing in its day. I still use various Percussion from it and sometimes the two trumpet patch. I have some older templates that were almost exclusIvely EWQLSO. Loved those keyswitched Master patches- I wish they'd kept at that.

I upgraded from Kontakt (or maybe Kompakt!) Gold to Play Platinum, which I think caused me to lose my NI license, though I was never exactly sure.


----------



## Udo (Nov 4, 2015)

Received the offer - $179 (applied to your UVI order) or $100 voucher if you've already bought it.

*But, if I buy the normal full version from a re-seller, at the lowest Euro ex Vat price of €172.25 I've seen, it works out slightly less with the current exchange rates! *

For me the UVI offer works out at AU$272.05 (incl Paypal conv charges) vs the re-seller's normal ex Vat price of AU$271.98 (incl charges), i.e. that's slightly less than the UVI offer! It will of course fluctuate with the exchange rates.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 4, 2015)

Udo said:


> Received the offer - $179 (available directly from UVI in your account) or $100 voucher if you've already bought it.
> 
> *But, if I buy from a re-seller at the lowest normal Euro ex Vat price of €172.25 I've seen, it works out slightly less, with the current exchange rates! *
> 
> For me the UVI offer works out at AU$272.05 (incl Paypal conv charges) vs the re-seller's normal ex Vat price of AU$271.98 (incl charges), i.e. that's slightly less than the UVI offer! It will of course fluctuate with the exchange rates.



Udo,

Can you explain how you received the offer? I own both Mach5 and a bunch of UVI stuff. Is there some sort of discount for Mach 5 owners?

All the very best,

Darren


----------



## Udo (Nov 4, 2015)

Contact UVI.


----------

